# mas ram

## hfernando

hola

pues eso, e conseguido juntar algo de plata y quiero actualizar un poco mi pc. (mas ram)

pero me surgió la duda. leyendo algunos foros:

ya que hay gente que dice que mejoraría la rapidez y todo eso pero otros dicen que a partir de un giga ya no sirve porque el pc no ocupa mas que eso y no habría cambios. 

tengo suficiente como para comprar dos corsair de 2048 a 800 mhz.

bueno saludos.

y espero sus opiniones.

----------

## Naguissa

Siempre va bien tener mas RAM.

1Gb es suficiente para un uso normal del ordenador (oficina, Internet, escuchar música y ver vídeos).

Para juegos iría bien con 2Gb, aunque es mas importante aún la gráfica que tengas.

Si quieres trabajar editando multimedia te hará falta mucha RAM. 4 o 8Gb aún se notarían, ya que estos archivos ocupan muchísimo.

Además, viendo que las últimas aplicaciones ocupan cada vez mas RAM (mira lo que consumen los programas de Mozilla, OpenOffice, Gnome, KDE, Acrobat Reader, Evince...), no irá nada mal tener algo de RAM extra.

Saludos.

----------

## hfernando

muchas gracias por la opinion. 

me voi por la ram.

pero creo q estoi bien con la targeta de video que tengo una nvidia 7600 gt.

no tengo ningun juego instalado, bueno el minas, sudoku y esos pero no cuentan.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Alguna vez leí en el foro: "Memoria ram que no se usa es memoria desperdiciada". 

Linux tratará de usar la mayor cantidad posible de memoria ram. He visto en uso 2Gb de ram después de 6 o 7 días de uptime en una pc con un uso hogareño y de escritorio típico. Nunca probé 4Gb pero supongo que a la larga y dependiendo el uso, los debe terminar ocupando.

Tené en cuenta que para un sistema operativo de 32 bits tenés que tener CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y en el kernel, caso contrario no podrás hacer uso de los 4Gb de memoria.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

El marcador que no se equivoca es el swap. Si siempre tienes el espacio de swap lleno (más de unos cuantos megabytes), entonces necesitas más ram. Por lo demás, si lo que ejecutas cabe en ram, entonces *estrictamente hablando* no necesitas más ram. Eso si: como bien dicen arriba, linux tiene la filosofía de aprovechar los recursos siempre de la mejor forma posible. Incluso si no necesitas más ram para tus programas, linux correrá mejor cuanta más ram tenga, porque aunque no se use oficialmente, linux la usará para buffers, y para cachear todo lo imaginable.

Eso hará que el desempeño sea más fluído.

----------

## hfernando

tengo 1 Gb y

definitivamente voi a comprar mas ram. pero no me a quedado claro cuanta. 

me recomiendan 2 Gb o 4 Gb. 

estare mal gastando plata si compro 4 Gb?? 

no me queda claro eso del "desde cierto punto" no es necesario mas.

por cierto gracias por los comentarios.

----------

## esculapio

Yo tengo 2G y prendido dia y noche, ni compilando openoffice se usa mas de 300m. Fijate la aplicación más exigente que uses cuanto ram ocupa. Si a la ves usas windows vista ni lo pienses y compra 4G  :Laughing: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> tengo 1 Gb y
> 
> definitivamente voi a comprar mas ram. pero no me a quedado claro cuanta. 
> 
> me recomiendan 2 Gb o 4 Gb. 
> ...

 

Es algo bastante personal.

Yo, personalmente, si la diferencia no es una exageración y me lo puedo permitir, iría a por los 4. Pero, definitivamente, si tu equipo rinde de forma aceptable con solo 1 giga, entonces sumándole solo 2 iría perfecto, a no ser que de repente tengas pensado usar programas mucho más pesados. Creo que aquí la clave es el factor económico.

También hay otra cosa: si tienes pensado comprar dos pastillas de 2, o una de 4. En el primer caso, siempre puedes comprar una, y más tarde añadir otra si la necesitas. Si el dilema es si comprar una pastilla de 2 o una de 4, entonces el dilema, como ya dije arriba, es económico más que nada. No te puedo dar una respuesta concreta a tu pregunta. Solo decirte lo ya dicho: si con 1 giga va bien, con 1 + 2 irá mil veces mejor.

----------

## hfernando

lo ultimo y no molesto mas:

mi placa base tiene 4 slot, 1 tiene una ram de 1 Gb a 667 hz si le agrego 2x2048 de 800 hz

abria un problema de velocidades, ocurencia loca   :Very Happy:  , me refiero si dejo las 3 puestas o no. 

y terminado.

decidi comprar tambien (saque todos mi ahorros) una tarjeta de sonido, esto es por puro gusto nomas. 

bueno la duda: pasa que tengo una intel-hda ICH8 y creo que seria una buena invercion comprar una SB Audigy SE. esta bien o me recomiendan otra ?? por driver o calidad de sonido.

```

Sound Blaster® Audigy™ SE BOX

Disfrute de la calidad, rendimiento y precio legendarios de Sound Blaster.

Sound Blaster® Audigy™ SE es una excelente mejora al sonido envolvente 7.1 para los equipos de escritorio a un precio asequible. Con especificaciones de audio de alta calidad que incluyen grabación y reproducción a 24-bit/96kHz con una relación señal a ruido de 100 dB y salida digital, es el complemento perfecto para la música envolvente y la reproducción de películas. Para disfrutar de juegos más realistas, la compatibilidad con EAX® ADVANCED HD™ 3.0 ofrece efectos acústicos y sonido envolvente 3D 7.1 en los juegos. E lsoftware Creative Media Source™ incluido es una herramienta completa para crear MP3, administrar una colección de música, agregar efectos y grabar compilaciones de CD personalizadas.

    * Salida de sonido envolvente de 5.1 hasta 7.1

    * Resolución de audio de 24-bit/96kHz

    * Relación señal a ruido de 100 dB

    * Software Creative Media Source proporcionado

    * Compatibilidad con EAX ADVANCED HD 3.0 para juegos

    * CMSS mezcla el contenido estéreo a sonido envolvente 7.1

Especificaciones técnicas

    * Conversión analógica a digital de 24 bits de entradas analógicas a velocidades de muestreo de 96 kHz

    * Conversión digital a analógica de 24 bits de fuentes digitales a 96 kHz a salida de altavoces 7.1 analógica

    * Grabación de 16 y 24 bits con tasas de muestreo de 8, 11,025, 16, 22,05, 24, 32, 44,1, 48 y 96 kHz

    * Salida SPDIF de resolución de hasta 24 bits en tasa de muestreo seleccionable de 44,1, 48 ó 96 kHz

    * Capacidad multitimbre y de polifonía de 64 voces

    * Conjunto de instrumentos compatibles con 128 GM y GS y 10 tipos de percusión

    * Banco GM SoundFont de 2 o 4 MB incluido

Conectores en la placa

    * Salida de nivel de línea (delantero/lateral/trasero/central/Subwoofer) o salida de auriculares

    * Entrada de línea/entrada de micrófono/E/S digitales*

    * Entrada de audio auxiliar
```

perdonen que aya desviado un poco el tema.

saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Placas de sonido llevo tiempo sin ver, y no se como está el soporte en linux ahora mismo, así que me abstendré de comentar nada, no vaya a ser que te guíe por el mal camino  :Razz:  En cuanto a lo otro:

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> lo ultimo y no molesto mas:
> 
> mi placa base tiene 4 slot, 1 tiene una ram de 1 Gb a 667 hz si le agrego 2x2048 de 800 hz
> 
> abria un problema de velocidades, ocurencia loca   , me refiero si dejo las 3 puestas o no. 
> ...

 

Todo depende de tu placa, pero lo más normal es que todos los módulos tengan que funcionar a la misma velocidad de bus, que por supuesto y por razones obvias será la más baja de entre todos los módulos que estén conectados al mismo bus. Si andas sobrado de ram, lo más normal es que quieras tener 4 gigas en vez de 5, pero andando a la máxima velocidad.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Saca inmediatamente esa de 667 cuando pongas las dos de 800 por que de lo contrario, perdes el dual channel. (Que tampoco tenés actualmente).

Si ya de por si se notaría la diferencia al agregar mas ram, lo que si va a hacer todo mas rápido es eso, activar dual channel que tu placa madre lo soporta si tiene un chipset intel de la serie 9.

Además, acordate que siempre podés jugar con el valor de vm_swappiness si notás que no estás aprovechando el 100% de la memoria ram disponible.

Salud!

**EDITO** De placas de sonido ni idea... Hace tanto que vienen de buena calidad las onboard que dejé de prestarle atención a las Sound blaster.

----------

## Brazlee

La Audigy SE es una buena opción, tengo entendido que se puede convertir por software a una X-fi  :Smile:  Pero solo funciona en Windows ¬¬, por lo demás, si el rango de precio es unos ~30 dolares, entonces está más que bien. Siempre y cuando la  acompañes con unos buenos parlantes  :Wink: 

Sobre lo de sacar el modulo de 667 y dejar los dos de 800 para activar el dual channel y tener los 800 mhz efectivos, me parece lo mejor y más si tienes vídeo integrado  :Razz: , pero como tienes una 7600 jeje, dejemos eso de lado  :Smile:  Yo prefiero 2GB a mayor velocidad que 3 :/ Quizás ese giga extra ni siquiera le saques provecho, y  ademas te ahorraras problemas de incompatibilidad entre las memorias nuevas y las viejas. 

Saludos!

----------

## hfernando

bueno, les cuento que me fue muy bien.

gracias por los consejos

al final tambien termine comprandome un grabador pionner sata dvd-r x20 muy bueno.

y un tux para el gabinete.

saludos,

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> y un tux para el gabinete.
> 
> saludos,

 

?¿? Un calco? un peluche? Te lo dieron de vuelto me imagino  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Noss

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Saca inmediatamente esa de 667 cuando pongas las dos de 800 por que de lo contrario, perdes el dual channel. (Que tampoco tenés actualmente).
> 
> Si ya de por si se notaría la diferencia al agregar mas ram, lo que si va a hacer todo mas rápido es eso, activar dual channel que tu placa madre lo soporta si tiene un chipset intel de la serie 9.
> 
> Además, acordate que siempre podés jugar con el valor de vm_swappiness si notás que no estás aprovechando el 100% de la memoria ram disponible.
> ...

 

Lo del dual channel es complejo, hay quien dice que tienen que ser dos módulos de memoria exactos, es decir, del mismo tamaño y misma frecuencia. Y en la práctica se demuestra que no es así exactamente... Yo por ejemplo en mi portátil tengo 2 módulos de ram que van a la misma frecuencia pero son de diferente tamaño, uno es de 2Gb y el otro es de 1Gb, y están funcionando en dual channel. No solo es que me lo diga la bios, que la memoria está en dual channel, sino que con pruebas estilo everest los resultados obtenidos son de una memoria funcionando en dual channel... 

  Referente a las placas de sonido opino como tú, para uso doméstico (juegos, cine en casa, escuchar música etc), con los chips que traen las placas base hoy día es más que suficiente y dan una calidad muy muy buena. Solo recomendaría una placa de sonido para uso profesional o para fanáticos de juegos o sonido, para la gente media con la que traen las placas base es más que sufiiente.

Un saludo

----------

## hfernando

el tux es de metal, esta muy bueno.

mas adelante podria poner una foto.

lo del dual channel, si ya estoi enterado de eso. 

aunque sean de identicas caracteristicas, no se puede activar el dual channel.

tienen que tener el mismo chip.

por eso se compran en un pack.

en el pack vienen 2 ram de 2048 lo que quiere decir que son identicas y tienen el mismo chip. por lo cual las colocas en slots del mismo color en tu placa base y haci podras activar el dual channel.

----------

## i92guboj

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> el tux es de metal, esta muy bueno.
> 
> mas adelante podria poner una foto.
> 
> lo del dual channel, si ya estoi enterado de eso. 
> ...

 

Dual channel consiste en usar dos pastillas de ram como si fueran una, accediendo en paralelo, con lo cual se logra un ancho de banda de 128 bits. De forma teórica, dual channel ram requiere lo siguiente (asumiendo que tu placa lo soporte, claro):

a. número par de módulos

b. misma capacidad en cada módulo de entre los dos que forman un canal dual

c. misma temporización de acceso

d. misma velocidad de reloj

Muchos requisitos, ahora bien: c y d son configurables (hasta cierto punto), por lo cual no son un problema real. Sin embargo a y b si que son un requisito.[1]

 *1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [1]: teóricamente, sería posible diseñar una controladora de ram que soporte dual channel en solo un segmento de la ram, y acceda al resto de la pastilla en single channel. Es decir, si tenemos una pastilla de 1024 y otra de 512, la primera mitad de la pastilla 0 podría ser accedido en cual channel junto con la pastilla 1, y la segunda mitad de la pastilla 0 podría ser accedida en single channel. No se me ocurre razón técnica alguna por la que esto no sea posible. Sin embargo no se si existen controladores de memoria para dual channel que implementen esto. Es posible que éste sea el caso
> 
> 

 

Así pues, no es necesario que las dos ram vengan emparejadas. 

En cualquier caso, siempre se pueden mezclar módulos de distintos tamaños siempre que vayan en bancos distintos (por ejemplo dos de 512 en el banco 0 y dos de 1024 en el banco 1). Es incluso posible mezclar las velocidades sin problema, aunque en tal caso la velocidad general de funcionamiento va a ser la menor de entre todos los módulos de ram disponibles.

Todo ésto es a nivel técnico. Ahora bien, mezclar memorias siempre es algo peliagudo, y no solo en dual channel. Hay configuraciones de memorias de distintos fabricantes que jamás andarán en determinadas placas, por más compatibles que sean sus velocidades de bus y demás. En dual channel esto se vuelve aún más complicado. Técnicamente dos memorias cualesquiera, siempre que sean del mismo tamaño, pueden operar en dual channel, pero la realidad es que en muchas ocasiones no lo harán. Entonces lo que muchos fabricantes de placas hacen a nivel lógico es decirle a sus placas que rehúsen entrar en modo dual channel si las memorias no coinciden en su identificación de forma perfecta. Recalco que esto es una comprobación a nivel lógico, y que en realidad, puede pasar que dichas memorias sean perfectamente capaces de trabajar juntas en dual channel a nivel físico, solo que la placa, al no identificarlas como clones decide no hacerlo.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los tests y bencharks disponibles, como siempre, sirven más para inflar nuestro orgullo que el rendimiento de nuestra máquina. La mayoría de tests realistas no encuentran una gran diferencia entre single y dual channel. Tengamos en cuanta que los 128 bits de ancho de banda solo se aplican si los datos a los que queremos acceder están distribuídos por igual entre ambas pastillas (que es lo que los benchmarks sintéticos miden, y que en muy rara vez se corresponde con la realidad (que es lo mismo que decir que en el mundo real, tener single o dual channel no nos da diferencia de rendimiento apreciable, a no ser que trabajemos con la ram llena al 100% durante el 100% de nuestro tiempo).

PD: La única forma de doblar de forma efectiva la velocidad de la ram usando dual channel sería el equivalente en ram al raid 1: redundancia para acelerar las lecturas. Usar las dos pastillas como si fueran una, lo cual también significaría que 1gb + 1gb = 1gb. Teniendo dos pastillas clonadas se podría leer de ambas al mismo tiempo, y obtener siempre un 100% de ganancia, haciendo que las lecturas se produzcan al doble de su velocidad, eso si: solo las lecturas.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> PD: La única forma de doblar de forma efectiva la velocidad de la ram usando dual channel sería el equivalente en ram al raid 1: redundancia para acelerar las lecturas. Usar las dos pastillas como si fueran una, lo cual también significaría que 1gb + 1gb = 1gb. Teniendo dos pastillas clonadas se podría leer de ambas al mismo tiempo, y obtener siempre un 100% de ganancia, haciendo que las lecturas se produzcan al doble de su velocidad, eso si: solo las lecturas.

 

Hasta ahora tenía entendido que el Dual Channel de RAM era más parecido a un RAID0 en modo Stripping, por ejemplo, si se tiene que usar 10Mg se dividen 5Mg por cada canal simultáneamente con lo que conseguimos un tiempo menor tanto en la lectura como en la escritura.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   PD: La única forma de doblar de forma efectiva la velocidad de la ram usando dual channel sería el equivalente en ram al raid 1: redundancia para acelerar las lecturas. Usar las dos pastillas como si fueran una, lo cual también significaría que 1gb + 1gb = 1gb. Teniendo dos pastillas clonadas se podría leer de ambas al mismo tiempo, y obtener siempre un 100% de ganancia, haciendo que las lecturas se produzcan al doble de su velocidad, eso si: solo las lecturas. 
> 
> Hasta ahora tenía entendido que el Dual Channel de RAM era más parecido a un RAID0 en modo Stripping, por ejemplo, si se tiene que usar 10Mg se dividen 5Mg por cada canal simultáneamente con lo que conseguimos un tiempo menor tanto en la lectura como en la escritura.

 

No se como funciona a bajo nivel. Pero teniendo en cuenta situaciones de la vida real, y no tests sintéticos, es evidente que la carga no se balancea de forma equitativa al 50%. Ten en cuenta que el SO es el que direcciona la ram, y el que decide a donde va cada pieza. El hardware tan solo puede actuar hasta cierto nivel. Sin embargo, tampoco lo puedo descartar enteramente. Aquí influye mayormente la arquitectura del controlador de la RAM de la placa base, todo es posible. Pero basándome en datos empíricos, tan solo puedo decir que la ganancia en rendimiento, en la mayor parte de los casos, no se nota, o se nota muy poco. Traducido: no es el doble, como teóricamente debiera.

En cuanto a mi comentario sobre el RAID1, era tan solo una disertación. No conozco ninguna placa que pueda hacer eso, aunque tampoco lo descarto.

----------

## Coghan

Al final me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a googlear un poco y en cuanto al rendimiento al parecer se consigue como máximo una mejora del 15%. Esta tecnología se creó por el problema del cuello de botella que supone el bus de memoria debido al incremento de las velocidades tanto de los procesadores como de las memorias, aunque esto no soluciona el problema si lo reduce.

Efectivamente no utiliza nada semejante a ningún RAID ni 0 ni 1 (yo también lo dije como analogía), sino que se habilita otro canal entre la CPU y la RAM, efectivamente, la CPU es la que decide que hacer con esta.

Teniendo claro todo esto he de dar la razón a i92, como siempre y sin chupamedias    :Laughing: , a que el dual channel será efectivo cuando tengamos un consumo de memoria alto no porque sea más rápido el acceso sino porque el single channel estará más colapsado en las misma circunstancias de consumo alto de RAM. No se aumenta la velocidad de acceso, se abren más carriles para balancear la carga del bus.

Otro detalle que no conocía, es sobre como usa AMD esta tecnología comparada con los Intel. Los procesadores AMD ya tienen integrada esta característica en el caso de los AM2 y no dependen de un controlador de memoria externo como es el Northbridge en los intel y es capaz de mejorar los tiempos de acceso al ahorrarse un paso intermedio. Estos AMD ya tienen el bus a 128bits al contrario que los intel.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

AMD rules...

Salud!

----------

